# I wonder ?



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2010)

How many Atheist left the building, or instead stayed and endured one of the most powerful compositions ever written. Then later got the ACLU to sue Macy's for violating their rights..

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wp_RHnQ-jgU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wp_RHnQ-jgU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## apoint (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow awsome wish my Macy's would do that, Id spend all day shopping in there. I think they ran all the evil spirits out of there.
All they needed was a shofar blowing. Hallelujah Hallelujah- - - -
 Government needs to quit funding the ACLU.  ACLU was founded by a communist and his goal was to take down America thru its justice system.
  ACLU agenda is even more clear in these last days. They fight for anything that is evil or antiamerican, abortion rights, terrorist rights, murders rights, antichristian, separation of church and state, must I go on?
    Thanks MC


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 8, 2010)

Amen

Thank you


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 8, 2010)

Halleluiah Halleluiah Halleluiah Amen


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 9, 2010)

Perhaps church is the marketplace and like grace were credit is.????


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 9, 2010)

There is no right violated here for any nut from the ACLU to sue over.  

Great rendition of an awesome work of art!


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 9, 2010)

hey do you think wal mart would do that.


----------



## TTom (Nov 9, 2010)

I loved this, The Knightarts.org group that put this together is also doing stuff locally in Macon and a little further north in Charlotte NC.

So if you really want to support such endeavors, check out Knightarts.org

Local story http://www.knightarts.org/community...o-engage-the-city-with-knight-funded-projects

BTW the ACLU is unlikely to bother protesting a liberal ARTS group.

Also it looks like the MAcon Symphony Orchesra will be committing 1,000 "Random Acts of Culture" in the Macon area over the next 3 years.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 9, 2010)

TTom said:


> I loved this, The Knightarts.org group that put this together is also doing stuff locally in Macon and a little further north in Charlotte NC.
> 
> So if you really want to support such endeavors, check out Knightarts.org
> 
> ...



That will certainly be a big improvement over the thousand random acts of violence/robbery that will likely be committed there in that period!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> There is no right violated here for any nut from the ACLU to sue over.
> 
> Great rendition of an awesome work of art!


 
Now there's an idea. All church's need to convert from religious organizations to Liberal Arts Organizations (in title only of course) that way the ACLU would have no voice in the matter..


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now there's an idea. All church's need to convert from religious organizations to Liberal Arts Organizations (in title only of course) that way the ACLU would have no voice in the matter..



Did the ACLU do something to you in the past?  Your fixation on this organization is abundantly clear.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 10, 2010)

What a spirited response; it's hard to tell if you're happy or angry with that video.



apoint said:


> Government needs to quit funding the ACLU.  ACLU was founded by a communist and his goal was to take down America thru its justice system.
> ACLU agenda is even more clear in these last days. They fight for anything that is evil or antiamerican, abortion rights, terrorist rights, murders rights, antichristian, separation of church and state, must I go on?



The ACLU would defend your right to utter such nonsense to the hilt.


----------



## apoint (Nov 11, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> What a spirited response; it's hard to tell if you're happy or angry with that video.
> 
> 
> 
> The ACLU would defend your right to utter such nonsense to the hilt.



Video is great and ACLU is a communist plot to destroy America. Thought I made it Quite plain?
The ACLU might have a job for you, if you dont allready work there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Did the ACLU do something to you in the past? Your fixation on this organization is abundantly clear.


 
Please exhibit my fixation. Quotation of particular posts are extremely easy.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please exhibit my fixation. Quotation of particular posts are extremely easy.
> 
> I'll be waiting.



Other than the one I quoted, the post that started this thread.  What role did the ACLU have in any of this?  Why did you bring it up to start with?  We're not talking quantum physics here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Other than the one I quoted, the post that started this thread. What role did the ACLU have in any of this? Why did you bring it up to start with? We're not talking quantum physics here.


 
Order of progression, you answer my question, I answer yours. 

Your turn.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Order of progression, you answer my question, I answer yours.
> 
> Your turn.



Hi there!  What are we talking about?  I did answer your question.  If you want to act like I didn't, that's fine.  I don't understand it at all, but it's fine just the same.  It is a creative way of not answering my question though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Did the ACLU do something to you in the past? *Your fixation on this organization is abundantly clear.*


 
Please demonstrate a fixation, I believe this is repetative, but it is for your benefit.



Six million dollar ham said:


> *Other than the one I quoted*, the post that started this thread. What role did the ACLU have in any of this? Why did you bring it up to start with? We're not talking quantum physics here.


 
I'm sorry, I haven't seen another one of my post quoted yet.



Six million dollar ham said:


> Hi there! What are we talking about? *I did answer your question.* If you want to act like I didn't, that's fine. I don't understand it at all, but it's fine just the same. It is a creative way of not answering my question though.


 
No, you didn't. Still waiting though.
BTW, how's the seatrout bite down your way?


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Nov 12, 2010)

The correct answer is ZERO. Why would your Muslim fearing narrow minded thinking even ask a question like that that?

 Do you think an Atheist would have something against Handles "Hallelujah Corus" or you just don't like Atheist and need something to make unwarrented noise about.

  Now go attack another windmill Mr. Intellect.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

The ACLU is out to stop anything christian, anything about GOD and country. they are of satan.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Nov 12, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> The ACLU is out to stop anything christian, anything about GOD and country. they are of satan.




 Is that your opinion or do you have some proof of that?


----------



## apoint (Nov 12, 2010)

If anyone has to point out the damage the ACLU does to America you must either live in a cave or work for the ACLU. Might as well say terrorist mean no harm.
 I refuse to argue such nonsense .


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

I am confused.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Is that your opinion or do you have some proof of that?



PROOF,  you don,t know? have you have been in a coma the past 20 years?


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Nov 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> If anyone has to point out the damage the ACLU does to America you must either live in a cave or work for the ACLU. Might as well say terrorist mean no harm.
> I refuse to argue such nonsense .



Example please.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

ok.

Revealing FACTS on the ACLU
from its own writings



by Diane Dew

Ever notice how the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) seems to take on only cases that are anti-Christian - pro-sodomy, pro-abortion, anti-family, pro-pornography, pro-prostitution, pro-euthanasia, pro-homosexual, pro-infanticide, pro-crime, pro-humanism, anti-God -- and, except for atheism, anti-religion?

It calls itself the American Civil Liberties Union, but the ACLU is not American; it is uncivil (to the unborn, which are shredded mercilessly to pieces without anesthetic); and it knows nothing of true liberty, which can only be found in Jesus Christ, when one is set free from the bondage of all the SIN this evil organization PROMOTES!

Stated Goals 

The ACLU's founder, Roger Baldwin, stated: "We are for SOCIALISM, disarmament, and ultimately for abolishing the state itself... We seek the social ownership of property, the abolition of the propertied class, and the SOLE CONTROL of those who produce wealth. COMMUNISM is the goal." (Source: Trial and Error, by Geo. Grant)

The ACLU is destructive to the fabric of our society. Christians must recognize Satan as the source - the instigator - when the end results of an organization's efforts are only "to kill, to steal, and to destroy." All we need to is examine the (rotten) fruit.

Following are some of the stated goals of the ACLU, from its own published Policy Issues:

the legalization of prostitution (Policy 211); 

the defense of all pornography, including CHILD PORN, as "free speech" (Policy 4); 

the decriminalization and legalization of all drugs (Policy 210); 

the promotion of homosexuality (Policy 264); 

the opposition of rating of music and movies (Policy 18); 

opposition against parental consent of minors seeking abortion (Policy 262); 

opposition of informed consent preceding abortion procedures (Policy 263); 

opposition of spousal consent preceding abortion (Policy 262); 

opposition of parental choice in children's education (Policy 80) 

-- not to mention the defense and promotion of euthanasia, polygamy, government control of church institutions, gun control, tax-funded abortion, birth limitation, etc. (Policies 263, 133, 402, 47, 261, 323, 271, 91, 85).

Following is a case in point (from David Barton's "America: To Pray or Not to Pray").

In 1988, California was considering adopting legislation on sex education for public schools requiring that course material and
instruction should stress that monogamous heterosexual intercourse within marriage is a traditional American value.

The Senator promoting the bill received a letter of protest from the ACLU dated April 18, 1988 stating:

       "It is our position that monogamous, heterosexual intercourse within marriage 
       as a traditional American value is an unconstitutional establishment of religious 
       doctrine in public schools.... We believe [this bill] violates the First Amendment."

Truth is, liberals are unwilling to simply let others be, but rather seek to impose their UNgodliness upon Christians. It is a mission to
them and other atheists to pervert the freedoms of others. The ACLU does not run to the defense of those who are harmed; it aggressively
seeks out opportunities to corrupt pure freedoms. 

Finances

How does the ACLU pay for its activities?

George Grant, author of "Trial and Error," puts the ACLU's annual budget (1993) at $14 MILLION (FOURTEEN MILLION DOLLARS) - much of which is "SUPPLIED BY THE AMERICAN TAXPAYER through the Federal program mandated by the Civil Rights Attorneys' Fee Awards Act of 1976. If the ACLU wins a case that involves a public institution, for instance, the organization collects the full legal fees of its attorneys even though those attorneys offered their services pro bono (without charge). 

Membership

1993 membership in the ACLU was 250,000 members, with 70 staff lawyers, and 5,000 volunteer attorneys, handling an average of 6,000 cases at any one time.

You can read about the ACLU at the ACLU's official web site: http://aclu.org/


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

Interesting stuff for sure.  I think you ought to start another thread on the topic.  Keep in mind this one is about people singing at the mall.


----------



## apoint (Nov 12, 2010)

Amen Vanguard1. Checkmate, bottle hunt.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Nov 12, 2010)

Checkmate? All those are good progressive ideas that does not use bronze age ideas and ideals.

 Now give me a link to back up your claims, and who is Diane Dew.

 The one I'd really like to see is where the ACLU is backing child porn.......or is that some ignorant rambling?

 Hey I looked at that site and nowhere did I see "I like kiddie porn"

 I hope they keep protecting me from backward non/thinking religious zelots.

 Now I'm not to hip w/ the ACLU as a given whole, but I'm glad they are there. You should be too.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

come on, let me take you by the hand:

In 1982, the ACLU, in an amicus role, lost in a unanimous decision in the Supreme Court to legalize the sale and distribution of child pornography.

The case is New York v. Ferber, 458 U.S. 747.

The ACLU's position is this: criminalize the production but legalize the sale and distribution of child pornography. This is the kind of lawyerly distinction that no one on the Supreme Court found convincing. And with good reason: as long as a free market in child pornography exists, there will always be some producers willing to risk prosecution. Beyond this, there is also the matter of how the sale of child pornography relates either to free speech or the ends of good government. But most important, the central issue is whether a free society should legalize transactions that involve the wholesale sexploitation of children for profit.

The ACLU objects to the idea that porn movie producers be required to maintain records of ages of its performers; this would be " a gross violation of privacy." Quotes from Twilight Of Liberty

I don't think that any other ACLU stance evokes more anger from me, than this one. I mean, how sick can you get? Do these people not have a conscience at all, or are they just plain EVIL? How can one argue this sick, twisted view in the name of "protecting civil liberties?" Please, some liberal out there that loves defending this evil organization...explain this to us.

Since the ACLU thinks that child pornography should be legal, it is not surprising to read that it is against making it a felony to advertise, sell, purchase, barter, exchange, give, or receive child pornography. It is particularly distressed about the prohibition on advertisement, arguing that "the law cannot expect every publisher to decode every advertisment for some hidden and sinister meaning," as if it took a technician-armed with a special decoding device-to ferret out pictures of children ludely exhibiting their genitals. Quote from Twilight Of Liberty

As legislative counsel for the ACLU in 1985, Barry Lynn told the U.S. Attorney General's Commission on Pornography (of which Focus on the Family President Dr. James C. Dobson was a member) that child pornography was protected by the First Amendment. While production of child porn could be prevented by law, he argued, its distribution could not be. A few years later (1988), Lynn told the Senate Judiciary Committee that even requiring porn producers to maintain records of their performers' ages was impermissible.
"If there is no federal record-keeping requirement for the people portrayed in Road and Track or Star Wars," he said, "there can be no such requirement for Hustler or Debbie Does Dallas." Citizen magazine

Is the ACLU completely retarded? I would love to think there was some kind of saving grace for an organization that says it is about protecting civil liberties, but with positions like this...which you KNOW are against the will of the people, I don't know if there is. My head is about to explode just typing this stuff.



Read more: http://blogcritics.org/politics/article/aclu-policy-to-legalize-child-porn/#ixzz15550XXJM


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> Amen Vanguard1. Checkmate, bottle hunt.



Checkmate lol imma start saying that hah


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)

all you have to do is a little RESEARCH.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wp_RHnQ-jgU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wp_RHnQ-jgU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## apoint (Nov 12, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> all you have to do is a little RESEARCH.



Some folks are for anything evil. Has to do with the liberal all is OK agenda. Most always nonbelievers.


----------



## TTom (Nov 12, 2010)

I WOnder.... How many of those who have been hailing this as something the liberals might want to be upset about will find themselves upset when they find out 

Random Acts of Culture sponsored a flashmob with members of the Philadelphia Opera Company, Philadelphia Gay Men's Chorus, Philadelphia Voices of Pride and many more. All singing the Hallelujah chorus.

UT OH this might change some opinions about this event.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Nov 12, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> come on, let me take you by the hand:
> 
> In 1982, the ACLU, in an amicus role, lost in a unanimous decision in the Supreme Court to legalize the sale and distribution of child pornography.
> 
> ...



 Now, exactly what does this case cover.

 Is this dealing w/ 4,5, and 6 year olds in a sexual situation or does it deal w/ record keeping?

 Also when give me a link make sure it's not an opinion please.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

TTom said:


> I WOnder.... How many of those who have been hailing this as something the liberals might want to be upset about will find themselves upset when they find out
> 
> Random Acts of Culture sponsored a flashmob with members of the Philadelphia Opera Company, Philadelphia Gay Men's Chorus, Philadelphia Voices of Pride and many more. All singing the Hallelujah chorus.
> 
> UT OH this might change some opinions about this event.





This whole thing just got funny.   We should thank the posters who suggested research be done.  It's right there in the credits and I missed it too.  Well done.


----------



## apoint (Nov 12, 2010)

My opinion still the same. Whats that got to do with the ACLU?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> My opinion still the same. Whats that got to do with the ACLU?



What's the central topic of this thread...the ACLU or how awesome and in-ya-face the flash mob video is (or was until some of ya found out some of the people singing are gay)?   Seriously though, is this thread about the ACLU?  If so, why is it in here?


----------



## apoint (Nov 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many Atheist left the building, or instead stayed and endured one of the most powerful compositions ever written. Then later got the ACLU to sue Macy's for violating their rights..
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here it is , the OP... Can you see the ACLU wrote there???????
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> The correct answer is ZERO. Why would your Muslim fearing narrow minded thinking even ask a question like that that?
> 
> Do you think an Atheist would have something against Handles "Hallelujah Corus" or you just don't like Atheist and need something to make unwarrented noise about.
> 
> Now go attack another windmill Mr. Intellect.


 
Personally, I like Handel's composition of the "Hallelujah Chorus" better.

I made no accusations, merely asked a couple of questions to see if a bit dog would bark first. It appears you're late being the first.


----------



## apoint (Nov 12, 2010)

BH is right Miguel.  Dont you know the Christians are camped out lining up at the door of the ACLU to protest Macys at this very hour.
 Probably them scary Muslims too.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 16, 2010)

apoint said:


> BH is right Miguel.  Dont you know the Christians are camped out lining up at the door of the ACLU to protest Macys at this very hour.
> Probably them scary Muslims too.



I'm lost.  No idea on this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

apoint said:


> BH is right Miguel. Dont you know the Christians are camped out lining up at the door of the ACLU to protest Macys at this very hour.
> Probably them scary Muslims too.


 
Perhaps you should start drinking. At least this way you would have an excuse for justifying that last post...


----------



## apoint (Nov 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perhaps you should start drinking. At least this way you would have an excuse for justifying that last post...



Where is your sense of humor? That's a  joke to BH post. Have another one on me.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 16, 2010)

apoint said:


> Where is your sense of humor? That's a  joke to BH post. Have another one on me.



what does budwiser say "think when you drink"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> what does budwiser say "think when you drink"


 I know a few that don't think and don't drink..


----------



## apoint (Nov 16, 2010)

Gee Miguel, I thought it was aparent I was taking your side. Sorry Ill try not to do that next time.  Like your new avatar. How you like my dog?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 17, 2010)

apoint said:


> Gee Miguel, I thought it was aparent I was taking your side. Sorry Ill try not to do that next time.  Like your new avatar. How you like my dog?



I'm not Miguel but the point you were making earlier wasn't apparent at all.  I know I was scratching my head, trying to make sense of that post.


----------



## apoint (Nov 18, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm not Miguel but the point you were making earlier wasn't apparent at all.  I know I was scratching my head, trying to make sense of that post.



Must be my atheist up bringing, sometimes I just talk crazy.
 No harm done I'm sure.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 20, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> hey do you think wal mart would do that.



I got ticked off at a Wal-mart in Georgia that hardly carries any hunting gear, when I asked they said Wal- Mart is getting out of selling hunting gear altogether, so I told the manager that was my last shopping day at Wal Mart.


----------



## apoint (Nov 20, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I got ticked off at a Wal-mart in Georgia that hardly carries any hunting gear, when I asked they said Wal- Mart is getting out of selling hunting gear altogether, so I told the manager that was my last shopping day at Wal Mart.



 Walmart is getting out of the hunting bis because China doesn't sell hunting gear.
 An American knife maker asked walmart to sell its USA made knives and Walmart said "not if their made in America"! I kidd you not, thats a true story...........


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, pretty soon is China and N. Korea keep it up, there will be nothing left for Wally World to buy


----------



## apoint (Nov 25, 2010)

bravozulu1469 said:


> Well, pretty soon is China and N. Korea keep it up, there will be nothing left for Wally World to buy



 You are so right there brother.  This may happen sooner than we think. When China/korea and America start hostilities will create a free for all that will snowball out of control.
 What would happen if China quit supplying all our needs and goods?


----------

